# Sedate or Not



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

My vet said to sedate my dogs before a long plane flight (about i5 hours). The airline says no. Opinions?


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

no drugs as they interfere w/metabolism and dogs' ability to regulate body temperature.
once they are up at cruising altitude they are fine. don't worry.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I vote NO if at all possible.



Are your dogs crate trained? If you think the dog will be violent (to the point of escaping or hurting itself) in the crate then perhaps. I would talk to your breeder about the drugs your vet will use, find out if those lines have had reactions to those types of drugs.....also they may have tips on how they ship their adult dogs.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

I have no opinion on this but....

I woulds ask the vet for something for loose stools.
for the first few days you arrive. and hope you won't need it!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee, I know a PSD shipper that sedates all the time. If you must maybe you could get something from the Vet saying that it is recomended from a profesional that knows the dog.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They are totally crate trained. I don't believe the airline has any way to truly determine if they have been mildly sedated. It might help with my nasty female who will go ballistic if anyone goes near her crate.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Did your vet say why he thought your dogs should be sedated? Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't see your above post about a nasty bitch, now I know why your vet is suggesting it. Personally I have never sedated my dogs before flying.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I haven't ever sedated a dog when flying, and my dogs have gone through some 30+ hour transits. They just did a 10 hour flight + time to clear customs and get delivered to the house, no problems. Probably total transit time of about 16 hours altogether.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Susan and Mike - It's mainly because of Carly. The vet had to deal with her yesterday. Quite a show!

If she ever gets bumped off a flight and the have to kennel her it will get real interesting. :-D

They will have to use one of those dart guns with drugs through the crate door.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder if she might be different if she's all alone and no one to protect - just a thought. 

I've heard of very protective dogs being released from kennels after being shut up for ages and so glad to be out of the b.... place, they showed no aggression.

Just a thought......

We sent a Briard pup (ok no problem maybe because of age) but this nut growled at a harmless old woman whilst I took him through the airport.

The vet recommend a soft tranquiliser which didn't harm him in the least.

As someone has said, how do they handle big cats on transit??? 

Buy a wooden crate and label it "Leopard".

With all the hi-jacking in the air, something like this should be easy


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian - Someone on this forum recommended a "dry run". I have a call into the vet to tranquilize her and have some strangers carry the crate around. I will set it up so I'm absent.

That will give me a feel for how she will function at the airport.


----------



## Julia Norton VMD (Sep 11, 2008)

Sedation is generally not recommended however there are safer options these days. Ace prom used to be the standard but I don't particularly like. Talk to your vet about long acting options in the valium family such as xanax. They tend to be safe but might not be real strong for a dog that is a real maniac.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Julia Norton VMD said:


> Sedation is generally not recommended however there are safer options these days. Ace prom used to be the standard but I don't particularly like. Talk to your vet about long acting options in the valium family such as xanax. They tend to be safe but might not be real strong for a dog that is a real maniac.


 
Ya, I had some sedation dental work done last year and xanax was part of the deal...anyone see the movie "Old School"....we're goin streaking :-\"

Had a headache for about 3 days after that one.


----------

